# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Prostaatproblemen

## otrivinjunk

de laatste tijd heb ik steeds meer moeite met plassen, ik word dit jaar 50. denk dat het misschien aan mijn prostaat ligt maar zie erg tegen een onderzoek op. wie heeft er ervaring met een dergelijk onderzoek en zijn er alternatieven. werken al die prostaatpillen die je in folders aangeboden ziet ?

----------


## pilvraagjes

Ik zou maar geen zinnig antwoord verwachten. Er komen hier niet zoveel mannen... (ook niet veel vrouwen, maargoed) Ik zou gewoon naar je huisarts gaan. Die zal er echt niet zo van opkijken, er zijn best veel mannen met zulke problemen. Volgens mij vallen die onderzoeken wel mee, maarja, ik ben geen man, dus heb er geen ervaring mee. Kan me wel voorstellen dat je er tegenop ziet! Ik zou geen alternatieve pillen nemen, tis best iets belangrijks, je prostaat, en die pillen zijn vaak toch een handeltje op zich, ik zou daar niet op vertrouwen. Succes!

----------


## otrivinjunk

in ieder geval bedankt voor je reactie. inderdaad is het misschien beter om naar mijn huisarts te gaan. het valt mij wel op dat sommige onderwerpen heel veel reacties
genereren. zoals de neussprayverslaving waar ik ook mee tob.

----------


## pilvraagjes

Ook op dit forum?? Ik kom alleen op dit onderdeel. Ik heb hier zelf ook is een vraag geplaatst, en daar kwam dus ook helemaal geen reactie op. Dat vond ik erg vervelend, en ik merkte dat het met veel topics zo was. Dus nu hou ik het een beetje bij. Kan laaang niet altijd oplossingen bieden, maarja, dan is er tenminste wel gereageerd...

Bij de topics in dit onderdeel waar wel veel posts staan, is dat vaak in een paar jaar verzameld, dus eigenlijk, lopen die topics ook niet. Maargoed, ik zou echt langs de huisarts gaan!

En ook proberen af te kicken van de neusspray. Ik noem dat spul altijd hersenverdelger :-) Misschien, als je het zo gaat zien, dat je een motivatie hebt om er vanaf te gaan?

----------


## otrivinjunk

inderdaad er wordt wel gekeken maar weinig reacties. zal misschien wel aan het onderwerp liggen. wel frappant dat er in de kop onder prostaatproblemen allerlei advertenties 
staan voor mannenklachten tot aan erectieproblemen toe.
gelukkig heb ik daar geen last van. het gaat mij alleen om
het feit dat ik de laatste tijd zo vaak naar het toilet moet.
internet is aan een kant een zegen want je vindt heel veel
informatie waar je helaas niet altijd vrolijk van wordt.

----------


## johan26

Hoi,

het hoeft niet zozeer aan je prostaat te liggen hoor. Het kan ook je blaas zijn. 

Een prostaat onderzoek is niet pijnlijk, de uroloog gaat via je anus naar binnen om te kijken of er iets mis mee is. Maar ik heb een blaasonderzoek gehad waarbij ze de druk van de blaas gingen meten en daarbij gingen ze met een buisje via mijn penis naar binnen, dat was dus geen pretje en ik vond het ook echt overbodig. Maar goed, ik zal wel naar je huisarts gaan om een prostaatonderzoek aan te vragen. Je kunt er beter te vroeg bij zijn. 

De prostaatpillen, hmmm nou ziet het er allemaal wel mooi uit die foldertjes en veel bezitten ook vaak de stoffen die goed voor de prostaat zijn maar wat is nou het probleem bij prostaat problemen (en ook tevens blaas problemen)?? Het probleem is dat het 'probleem' bij het uiteinde van je lichaam bevindt, en laat dat nou moeilijk te bereiken zijn. Alle stoffen die je inneemt via een pil moeten eerst nog via je darmen, maag etc en er blijft echt heel weinig (te weinig) over om uiteindelijk de prostaat daarmee te helen.

Ik heb zelf 2x een prostaat onsteking gehad, geen pretje maar wel goed mee te leven.

Als je nog meer vragen hebt dan hoor ik het graag.

----------


## johan26

oh trouwens, de website http://www.prostaat.nl bevat veel informatie over allerlei prostaataandoeningen en je kunt daar tevens terecht met je vragen.

Succes ermee.

----------


## otrivinjunk

@johan26 bedankt voor je reactie ik had al niet meer verwacht dat er nog iemand zou reageren. ga gelijk op die website kijken. en denk dat ik toch ook maar de stap naar de huisarts ga maken.

----------


## otrivinjunk

@johan26 nog even terugkomend op je reactie. heeft jouw huisarts je eerst onderzocht of ben je gelijk doorgestuurd naar de uroloog ?

----------


## johan26

> @johan26 nog even terugkomend op je reactie. heeft jouw huisarts je eerst onderzocht of ben je gelijk doorgestuurd naar de uroloog ?


ik was direct doorgestuurd naar de uroloog, naar mijn idee doen alleen urologen zo'n onderzoek en niet de huisartsen.

----------


## pilvraagjes

Heheh, eindelijk een man die antwoorden komt geven  :Big Grin:  Blijven doen he! Ik kan daar vaak gewoon nix mee... Heb me er ook nooit in verdiept. Verder komen er hier alleen mensen om 1malig een vraag te stellen, mensen die antwoorden geven zijn heeel schaars...

----------


## otrivinjunk

de kogel is door de kerk, ga vrijdag naar mijn huisarts en dan zien we wel verder.

----------


## otrivinjunk

terwijl ik het vorige bericht type breekt het zweet mij uit. hopelijk tocht de juiste beslissing, hoewel ik eigenlijk best wel bang ben voor de uitslag.

----------


## johan26

> Heheh, eindelijk een man die antwoorden komt geven  Blijven doen he! Ik kan daar vaak gewoon nix mee... Heb me er ook nooit in verdiept. Verder komen er hier alleen mensen om 1malig een vraag te stellen, mensen die antwoorden geven zijn heeel schaars...


hehe  :Big Grin: 
ik deel graag mijn ervaringen met anderen.  :Smile: 

leuke forum, ik blijf nog wel even een tijdje

----------


## johan26

> terwijl ik het vorige bericht type breekt het zweet mij uit. hopelijk tocht de juiste beslissing, hoewel ik eigenlijk best wel bang ben voor de uitslag.


Hou je ons nog op de hoogte?

----------


## otrivinjunk

denk van wel. heb het inmiddels ook mijn vrouw verteld. schandalig eigenlijk dat ik het eerder op een forum aankaart dan dat ik het met mijn vrouw bespreek. heb de problemen al lange tijd voor mijzelf ook verdrongen met het idee dat er niets aan de hand was. in ieder geval bedankt voor jullie reacties

----------


## pilvraagjes

Veel succes vrijdag!

----------


## otrivinjunk

vanochtend bij de huisarts geweest. wel veel wijzer geworden, hij heeft ruim de tijd genomen om de klachten aan te horen en vragen te beantwoorden. de volgende stap is maandag bloed laten onderzoeken. de vervolg afspraak is dan op 11 september. helaas dus nog een tijdje in onzekerheid.

----------


## pilvraagjes

Nou, die 10 dagen zijn nu ook snel genoeg voorbij. Ben blij dat je het nu in ieder geval laat uitzoeken! Viel het mee?

----------


## otrivinjunk

mijn huisarts heeft mij in ieder geval wat gerust kunnen stellen. had vannacht slecht geslapen, van alles spookt er door je hoofd. hij heeft bijna een half uur de tijd genomen om alles duidelijk uit te leggen en welke stappen er gaan volgen. alleen toen ik uit de spreekkamer kwam keken er diverse mensen niet echt vrolijk.

----------


## otrivinjunk

zojuist bloed wezen prikken, dat viel tegen ze konden geen ader vinden. 3 buisjes voor allerlei onderzoeken en nu maar
wachten. maandag 11 september krijg ik de uitslag.

----------


## pilvraagjes

Oh, das lastig.. Bij mij kunnen ze altijd kiezen waar ze prikken, keb erg duidelijke aders. Is maar goed ook, kmoet regelmatig prikken... maar heb je nu een blauwe arm dan? Of valt dat wel mee?

Maar komende maandag dus al, ben heel benieuwd!

----------


## otrivinjunk

gelukkig geen blauwe plekken, staat zo slordig met korte mouwen. uiteindelijk geprikt boven op mijn hand. dat lukte in een keer. komende maandag al !!! is nu pas woensdag, wachten duurt toch wel lang.

----------


## pilvraagjes

jah, nog 2 dagen, dan is het weekend, en dan krijg je je uitslag al... Gaat snel zat joh. Tlijkt wel lang, maar tvalt altijd mee (is tenminste mijn ervaring)

----------


## otrivinjunk

zat nog wat te surfen en te denken, 11/9 was 5 jaar geleden een rampdag. hoop niet dat 11/9 dit jaar voor mij een rampdag wordt !

----------


## pilvraagjes

Dat sowieso niet, je krijgt zekerheid, en dan kunnen ze er wat aan gaan doen voor je. 11/9 dit jaar wordt voor jou het begin van een oplossing!

----------


## otrivinjunk

> Dat sowieso niet, je krijgt zekerheid, en dan kunnen ze er wat aan gaan doen voor je. 11/9 dit jaar wordt voor jou het begin van een oplossing!


inderdaad: vanochtend om 8.00 uur al bij de huisarts. die had dus goed nieuws alle waarden van het bloedonderzoek waren ruim beneden de toleranties. De psa waarde was zelfs heel laag. wel is mijn prostaat licht vergroot en drukt deze tegen mijn blaas aan, dat geeft dus de klachten. nu eerst en kuur alfuzosine 10mg (heeft iemand hier ervaring mee ?) voor 30 dagen en een afspraak voor over 30 dagen.

----------


## pilvraagjes

Klinkt wel goed dan! Ben benieuwd wat de alfuzosine gaat bereiken!

----------


## otrivinjunk

ben nu 10 dagen bezig met de alfuzosine maar twijfel of het verbetering geeft. De drang om te plassen is wel een stuk minder maar het aantal x plassen is niet minder voor mijn gevoel. vandaar dat ik dit nu maar even turf. Misschien wil ik ook wel te snel resultaat en ben ik er teveel mee bezig. Op 6 oktober moet ik terug naar de huisarts voor verder onderzoek e.o. behandeling.

----------


## pilvraagjes

Kan best zijn dat je er veel mee bezig bent ook hoor..... Als ik ergens heen ga, en ik weet dat ik niet meer naar de wc kan/ mag (concerten ofzo), nah, dan kan je erop wachten hoor.... Dan drink ik gewoon maar heel weinig, omdat ik anders absoluut een paar keer moet.... Waar het dan vandaan komt???? Je bent ook pas op 1/3 van je kuur, als de aandrang nu mindert, komt de rest misschien ook wel!

----------


## pilvraagjes

Hoe gaat het nu met je, Otrivinjunk??

----------


## otrivinjunk

> Hoe gaat het nu met je, Otrivinjunk??


het gaat eigenlijk wel redelijk, de continue drang om te plassen is nagenoeg verdwenen en ik heb het idee dat het ook weer wat makkelijker gaat. daarentegen moet ik er s'nachts nog steeds wel 1 tot 2 keer uit. en het is raar maar sinds ik de alfuzosine gebruik ben ik bijna 3 kilo aangekomen, terwijl ik gewoon 4x per week sport en niet meer ben gaan eten. Vrijdag 6 oktober moet ik terug naar de huisarts, toch maar even vragen hoe dat kan. op het fitnesscentrum snappen ze er in ieder geval niets van. (wordt vervolgd)

----------


## otrivinjunk

gisteren bij de huisarts geweest. helaas is de alfosuzine waarschijnlijk niet de juiste oplossing. hierdoor houd ik extra vocht vast, vandaar de gewichtstoename. nu moet ik furosemide gebruiken om het vocht weer kwijt te raken. door dit getob vond de huisarts het ook beter dat de uroloog er naar kijkt. gelijk gebeld dus, kan ik er pas 24 oktober terecht. heb het idee dat ik weer terug bij af ben.

----------


## pilvraagjes

Ben je niet, die alfosuzine hielp je wel! Alleen heeft het een bijwerking die niet wenselijk is. Nu dus iets om die bijwerking weg te werken, en een uroloog kan er meer mee dan een huisarts. Anders zouden de specialisten niet nodig zijn he. Als je dat vocht niet vast zou houden, was dit middel de oplossing geweest voor je. Nu wordt het gerichter kijken naar de oorzaak denk ik, en dan dat specifiek bestrijden. Dan zal je verder geen nadelen meer ondervinden zoals gewichtstoename door dat extra vocht. 24 oktober is het zo! 2 weekjes joh! Gaan er eerst aftellen tot mijn verjaardag de 20e ;-)

Kijk de huisarts kan wel middeltjes blijven proberen op je, maar dan kan het een veel langer proces worden om het voor jou beste middel te vinden dan dat het bij de uroloog wordt. Tis dus wel degelijk een stap in de goede richting weer! Succes met wachten in ieder geval! En maak je nou maar niet teveel zorgen, het komt wel goed!

----------


## otrivinjunk

vandaag weer gesport en gewogen: na 5 dagen furosemide terug van 101 naar 98,2 bijna 3 kilo dus. Het idee dat ik via de alfosuzine vocht vast houdt is toch juist. maar ja de furosemide is niet de oplossing voor de problemen. nu maar wachten wat de uroloog er van zegt.

----------


## pilvraagjes

Als die alfosuzine wel hielp tegen je klachten, lijkt het me dat het wel degelijk in de juiste hoek gezocht was. Dat je nu iets krijgt om weer van dat vocht af te komen lijkt me ook fijn... Nog maar 2 weken, dan kan je naar de uroloog...

----------


## otrivinjunk

gisternacht slecht geslapen. om half 5 wakker, naar de badkamer maar het plassen lukt voor geen meter. terug in bed, weer er uit en dat een keer of 5 tot half 7. de rest van de dag mezelf gammel en gaar gevoeld. wellicht een reactie op het plotseling stoppen van alle medicatie. wat is wijsheid, terug naar de huisarts of wachten op de uroloog?
vannacht weer beter geslapen.

----------


## pilvraagjes

Je kan altijd je huisarts even bellen en het hem voorleggen. Hij weet misschien of hij nog iets voor je kan doen, of dat het beter is om wel gewoon op de uroloog te wachten. Als er een tussendooroplossing zou zijn lijkt me dat wel prettig... Ik heb in ieder geval wel hoge verwachtingen van de uroloog...

----------


## otrivinjunk

vandaag weer gesport en gewogen. dit keer 98.7 dus maar 5 ons er aan en dat na een uitgebreid diner op zondag. valt dus wel mee. even geen medicijnen meer en nu aftellen tot 24 oktober

----------


## pilvraagjes

Niet eens meer een week! Zie je het al wat beter zitten allemaal?

----------


## otrivinjunk

> Niet eens meer een week! Zie je het al wat beter zitten allemaal?


vannacht weer eens goed geslapen. heerlijk. nu nog maar 4 dagen en dan hopelijk een nieuwe stap naar oplossing van de problemen. voor mannen met dezelfde klachten is de website www.prostaat.nl een echte aanrader. heb er zelf diverse vragen gesteld die door de redactie goed en duidelijk beantwoordt werden.

----------


## otrivinjunk

> prostaat problemen is een gevolg van staand-pissen


he jochie zou je je taalgebruik willen aanpassen.
ik heb niet met je op school gezeten.

----------


## otrivinjunk

> prostaat problemen is een gevolg van staand-pissen


 
Het is een normaal verschijnsel dat bij het ouder worden hoort. Omdat de prostaat om de plasbuis heen ligt, is de kans groot dat de prostaat de plasbuis dicht duwt als hij alsmaar blijft groeien. Het wordt dan moeilijk om de urine, die uit de blaas komt, door de plasbuis te persen. U merkt dus vanzelf of u er last van heeft. De urinestraal wordt minder krachtig en het duurt soms even voordat de plas eruit komt. En als het er dan uitkomt, dan duurt het lang voordat u uitgeplast bent, want het is maar een dun straaltje of het gaat zelfs druppelsgewijs.
En als u net geweest bent dan moet u soms binnen het uur alweer. Heel vervelend als u bijvoorbeeld in de auto zit of als men om een andere reden niet meteen een toilet kan vinden. De blaasspier moet nu harder werken om alle urine eruit te persen. Soms lukt dat niet door de grote weerstand van die vergrote prostaat en dan blijft er urine in de blaas achter (dat noemt men een residu). Zonder behandeling kan hierdoor later een blaasontsteking ontstaan en men kan zelfs problemen met de nieren krijgen.

deze uitleg staat op prostaat.nl. over prostaatproblemen door staand plassen. is niets bekend.

----------


## pilvraagjes

Hey eh Tamorix, ik weet niet waar je al die waanzin vandaan haalt hoor, maar ga er lekker iemand anders mee lastig vallen, wil je? Anders denk ik toch dak er is een mod over ga pmmen, of ze je berichten niet gewoon kunnen verwijderen. Rottigheid en rare verhalen verspreiden doe je maar lekker bij jezelf en je vrienden ofzo. Hoe denk jij dat dat vroeger ging? Toen er geen behoorlijke wc's waren... nah, dan wil je als vrouw echt dat je het staand kan hoor. Slaat totaal nergens op dat dat ook maar wat voor klachten dan ook zou geven... Het enige waar het voor uitmaakt is voor je benen... daar sta je dan op, ipv dat je zit....

----------


## otrivinjunk

vandaag bij de uroloog geweest: dat was dus bepaald geen pretje. eerst naar de prostaat gekeken, maar deze was goed zelfs niet echt vergroot. de psa waarde was ook goed. vervolgens een blaasonderzoek waarbij ze met een camera in je blaas kijken, dat was dus wel even slikken.
maar geen poliepen of blaasstenen. ook positief dus. daarna een uroflowonderzoek waarbij naar de kracht en hoeveelheid van plassen gekeken wordt. met een echo bepalen ze dan of na het plassen je blaas echt leeg is. dit was dus niet het geval. er blijft teveel urine achter. Dit komt waarschijnlijk door bekkenbodenspier instabilteit. (dacht dat alleen bij vrouwen voor kwam) Nu eerst hier voor naar een speciale fysiotherapeut. Helpt dit niet dan terug voor verder onderzoek. moet ik even niet aan denken. zijn er mensen die baat hebben gehad met dit soort fysio?

----------


## otrivinjunk

> pilvraagjes a super sukkel ga je moeder ofsow lastig vallen ok, doktersverklaring bij jongeren prostaat problemen KAN een gevolg zijn van staand-pissen. Ga knikkeren ofsow


 
He tamorix: volgens mij zijn je hersens een beetje verweekt door het vele masturberen.Ik ga toch maar eens vragen aan de webmaster of ze niets aan jouw gedrag kunnen doen.

----------


## pilvraagjes

Ben heel benieuwd of je daar dan wel baat bij gaat hebben Otrivinjunk! Ze hebben het in ieder geval wel goed nagekeken nu. Het onderzoek wat je beschrijft lijkt me inderdaad erg vervelend...

Het zou wel super zijn als je er met fysio vanaf zou kunnen komen!



Enne, tamorix, er komen hier ook gewoon volwassenen... ouderen, noem het maar op. Niet alleen maar van die oversexte kindjes zoals jij. Als het aan mij ligt mogen ze je bannen.... zal daar dan ook wel een verzoek toe doen als je zo bezig blijft!

----------


## otrivinjunk

@pilvraagjes. ondanks het gezeur van bepaalde types toch maar weer eens in de materie gedoken. bekkenbodem fysiotherapie is wel een heel apart specialisme. toch wel prettig dat internet. met de juiste zoekmachines en ingangen vind je heel veel informatie: nu nog op zoek naar een gekwalificeerde therapeut. alleen jammer dat er maar 6 behandelingen vergoed worden door de verzekering. zijn er trouwens mensen die er ervaring hebben mee hebben?

----------


## pilvraagjes

Misschien dat het dan handig is om die 6 behandelingen een beetje te spreiden, dan kan je tussen de behandelingen in thuis aan de gang met oefeningen die je ongetwijfeld mee zal krijgen. Het is soms ook nog wel is zo als je een nieuwe doorverwijzing hebt, dat ze weer vergoeden, dat zou je dan met je arts moeten regelen...

@tamorix, dit kind hier is vanaf heden moderator... Ga niet het hele topic onleesbaar maken door jouw al geplaatste berichten en de reacties daarop te verwijderen, wel zal ik loze berichten die je in de toekomst evt plaatst verwijderen. otrivinjunk (en anderen) het verzoek om dus niet meer op Tamor te reageren... dan kan ik gewoon netjes zijn berichten er tussenuit knippen.

----------


## otrivinjunk

even een tip voor alle lezers: nu het jaar op zijn eind loopt toch maar eens naar onze ziektekostenverzekering kijken. vooral de dekkingen van aanvullende polissen loont toch de moeite. aan den lijve ondervonden. gewone fysiotherapie wordt dus volledig vergoed door mijn verz. maar voor bijzondere verrichtingen (bekkenbodem) geldt bij mijn maatschappij een maximum van 6 tot 9 behandelingen. (afhankelijk van welk pakket je hebt) deze voorwaarden verschillen per maatschappij. dus niet alleen kijken waar je het goedkoopst uit bent maar meer of de dekking op jouw situatie van toepassing is.

----------


## otrivinjunk

vandaag de afspraak bij de bekkenfysiotherapeut gemaakt. wellicht heb je als man er toch ook baat bij. op internet in ieder geval veel wijzer geworden dan van de uroloog. het onderzoek duurde bij elkaar ruim een uur maar de goede man zelf nog geen 5 minuten gesproken. volgende week woensdag weten we waarschijnlijk meer.

----------


## pilvraagjes

Succes! Denk best dat je er baat bij kan hebben als het probleem toch in het bekken zit!

----------


## otrivinjunk

vanochtend bij de bekkenfysio geweest. een lange zit en veel vragen(van beide kanten). Ondanks dat ik op dit moment een relaxed bestaan heb, vond ze dat ik erg gespannen was. Miscchien omdat je jezelf met je klachten behoorlijk bloot moet geven. Maar anders nog een overblijfsel uit mijn vroegere haastige leven. veel tips en diverse oefeningen voor de komende 2 weken, en een paar lijsten om het probleem nauwkeurig in kaart te brengen. Om het tij te keren en weer een goede nachtrust te krijgen moet ik wel minsten een half jaar voor uittrekken. Wordt vervolgd.

----------


## pilvraagjes

Nou dat klinkt wel of ze er ook wat mee kan dan! Ben benieuwd of de oefeningen verbetering gaan geven voor je!

----------


## pilvraagjes

en, 2 weken verder, merk je er al wat van?

----------


## otrivinjunk

> en, 2 weken verder, merk je er al wat van?


ja en nee. ben inmiddels veel wijzer geworden. maar de aandrang is nog net zo hopeloos en ook s'nachts er nog vaak uit. afgelopen 2 weken nog weinig met oefeningen gedaan. alleen om te ontspannen. en het probleem nauwkeurig in kaart gebracht, hoe vaak, hoe laat en hoeveel. en dat 2 dagen lang. pfff wat een gedoe. de therapeute schrok van de lijsten. waarschijnlijk heb ik een vrij kleine blaas, en als er dan nog 125cc achterblijft dan is het probleem wel duidelijk. ze vond het alleen vreemd dat de uroloog zo weinig verteld heeft. het blijft nu maar gissen. ook dat er geen aanvullende medicatie gegeven werd vond ze maar vreemd. er schijnen hele goede medicijnen te zijn om de blaas mee te ontspannen. helaas staat de uroloog niet echt goed aangeschreven hier in de omgeving, ze vond het het overwegen waard om een second opinion te vragen in rotterdam. ik denk dat ik eerst maar weer eens naar mijn huisarts ga. dat is wel iemand waar goed mee te praten valt. wordt vervolgd.

----------


## pilvraagjes

Oh, das minder dan inderdaad. Hebben ze dan wel een naam van een goeie voor je? Wel vervelend als je nog een keer de onderzoeken in zou moeten, maarja, en oplossing is het wel waard lijkt me! Succes bij de ha!

----------


## johan26

> vandaag bij de uroloog geweest: dat was dus bepaald geen pretje. eerst naar de prostaat gekeken, maar deze was goed zelfs niet echt vergroot. de psa waarde was ook goed. vervolgens een blaasonderzoek waarbij ze met een camera in je blaas kijken, dat was dus wel even slikken.
> maar geen poliepen of blaasstenen. ook positief dus. daarna een uroflowonderzoek waarbij naar de kracht en hoeveelheid van plassen gekeken wordt. met een echo bepalen ze dan of na het plassen je blaas echt leeg is. dit was dus niet het geval. er blijft teveel urine achter. Dit komt waarschijnlijk door bekkenbodenspier instabilteit. (dacht dat alleen bij vrouwen voor kwam) Nu eerst hier voor naar een speciale fysiotherapeut. Helpt dit niet dan terug voor verder onderzoek. moet ik even niet aan denken. zijn er mensen die baat hebben gehad met dit soort fysio?


Ik heb ook toendertijd fysio gehad om de bekkenbodemspieren te trainen. Ik had er best wel veel baat bij. Je kunt op een gegeven moment de spieren zelf gaan aanspannen en ontspannen. Dus na een paar keer per dag de techniekjes uit te voeren ontspan je de spieren en zal alles wat erom heen ligt ook meer ontspannen. 

Ik had deze fysio gekregen om mijn prostaat-ontsteking-pijn aan te pakken. 

Het is een lastig probleem waar je wel eventjes mee zit te kijken. Succes ermee.

----------


## otrivinjunk

gisteren weer naar de fysio geweest. deze had inmiddels ook wat meer info van de uroloog gehad op haar dringende verzoek. het komt er op neer dat de blaascapaciteit redelijk is maar dat er te veel residu achterblijft. in eerste instantie kijken ze daarom naar de bekkenbodemspieren. deze ondersteunen je blaas prostaat endeldarm enz. en zorgen ervoor dat je je plas en ontlasting kwijt kunt. alleen is nog niet duidelijk wat het probleem is. daarom wordt op 20 december een inwendig onderzoek daarnaar gedaan. zie dat eigenlijk niet zitten maar ja wat moet je. door blijven tobben is ook niet alles.

----------


## pilvraagjes

Nou lekker nauwkeurig is dat weer geweest dan, en jij kan mooi nog een keer opdraven. Word af en toe echt niet goed van die artsen hier... Maargoed, alvast maar weer veel sterkte dan! Ben in ieder geval blij dat je fysio er wel werk van maakt, ipv dat ze je zonder genoeg kennis door blijft behandelen.

----------


## otrivinjunk

omdat de uroloog geen afwijkingen als poliepen blaasstenen of vergrote prostaat kan vinden wordt je in de regel eerst door gestuurd naar een bekkenbodem fysiotherapeut. door het trainen van je bekkenbodem moet je weer leren om volledig je blaas te legen. Om het spannen en ontspannen van de bekkenbodem zichtbaar te maken kan de fysiotherapeut inwendig onderzoek doen met een speciaal apparaat. zo weinig de uroloog uitgelegd heeft, wordt volledig goedgemaakt door de fysiotherapeut die ik heb. alles wordt goed en duidelijk verteld en bij alle onderzoeken wordt je toch op je gemak gesteld. wellicht komt het toch allemaal wel weer goed. tja en die uroloog. ik blijf het een hark vinden.

----------


## otrivinjunk

zo even weer een reactie. nu ik een nieuwe baan heb kom ik tijd te kort. met de klachten gaat het redelijk. door alle onderzoeken en behandelingen kan ik er op dit moment goed mee overweg. alleen s'nachts is het nog een probleem 2 tot 3x wakker om te plassen. vervelend dat daar nog geen oplossing voor is. maar ja heb toch nog de hoop dat het allemaal weer goed komt.

----------


## johan26

> zo even weer een reactie. nu ik een nieuwe baan heb kom ik tijd te kort. met de klachten gaat het redelijk. door alle onderzoeken en behandelingen kan ik er op dit moment goed mee overweg. alleen s'nachts is het nog een probleem 2 tot 3x wakker om te plassen. vervelend dat daar nog geen oplossing voor is. maar ja heb toch nog de hoop dat het allemaal weer goed komt.


fijn om te zien dat het al wat beter gaat. 
heb je het al eens geprobeerd om een uur voor het slapen niks meer te drinken/eten? moet je dan nog steeds snachts naar de wc?

----------


## otrivinjunk

op advies van de bekkenfysio heb ik dat inderdaad een tijdje gedaan vanaf 21:00 niets meer drinken. maar dat werd al snel een ergenis, vooral omdat ik s'avonds sport
dan werd ik s'nachts wakker met een droge keel en ging ik eerst naar de keuken en daarna naar de badkamer. ik drink wel minder maar vanaf 21:00 tot de volgende ochtend is toch een lange tijd.

----------


## pilvraagjes

Ik moet zelf ook altijd 's nachts eruit om te plassen... Bij mij helpt het beter om juist als ik mijn bed in ga een SLOOT water te drinken. Dan moet ik ook inderdaad, en ben ik het beter kwijt in een keer. Op de een of andere manier plas ik dan beter leeg zegmaar.... Geen idee of dat voor jou ook kan werken? 

Wel fijn dat je weer is wat laat horen in ieder geval! Bevalt de nieuwe baan een beetje??

----------


## otrivinjunk

Veel of weinig drinken is geen probleem, het probleem is eigenlijk dat ik altijd een continue drang heb om te plassen maar dat het volume wat ik plas heel beperkt is. omdat de klachten op mijn leeftijd duiden op problemen met de prostaat is daar eerst naar gezocht. dat was eigenlijk allemaal prima en ook waren er geen poliepen in de blaas. bij een flowonderzoek is wel gebleken dat ik niet helemaal mijn blaas leeg maar dat er ongeveer 1/3 inblijft. 
het probleem zit hem in de bekkenbodemspieren die er voor zorgen dat je je ontlasting en plas op kan houden en kwijt kan. door oefeningen en trainen kan je het wel verbeteren maar of dat de uiteindelijke oplossing is ? voorlopig heb ik ook wel even genoeg van alle (vaak inwendige) onderzoeken e.d. dus accepteer ik het probleem en maak me er maar niet al te druk om. 

mijn nieuwe baan bevalt prima. wel even wennen omdat het in een heel ander vakgebied is en nu de hele dag cijfermatig bezig ben.

----------


## otrivinjunk

bijna een jaar en veel ups en downs verder denk ik toch dat de oplossing gevonden is. ging het in eerste instantie redelijk, na de zomer van 2007 ging het toch weer bergafwaarts. steeds meer aandrang, minimale hoeveelheden en 's nachts er nog vaker uit. in oktober terug naar mijn huisarts geweest. de uroloog waar ik geweest ben heb ik weinig vertrouwen in. opnieuw begonnen met alfosuzine voor 30 dagen. helaas werd ik hier steeds beroerder van en ben in december begonnen met omnic. eindelijk verbetering, al na enige dagen vermindering van drang. eind december teruggeweest en nu een recept voor 3 maanden. daarna gaat de huisarts eerst weer de psa waarde meten en dan kijken we wel weer verder. het voordeel van de omnic t.o.v. de alfosuzine is dat je de eerste 's ochtends na het ontbijt inneemt en de laatste bij het avondeten. door een carriereswitch ben ik tegenwoordig laat thuis en dan wordt de alfosuzine te laat in genomen. dat is waarschijnlijk ook de reden dat ik er zo beroerd van werd. ben op de goede weg denk ik en nu maar afwachten of het zo blijft.

----------


## otrivinjunk

p.s. met die omnic plas je weer als een jonge vent. een beetje boom gaat weer omver. (haha)

----------


## Agnes574

Blij dat het beter met je gaat en dat je toch iets gevonden hebt wat je helpt!
Hopelijk blijft het in stijgende lijn beter gaan!

Sterkte en succes!!
Agnes

----------


## mo3rte

Prostaatproblemen, erectiestoornissen of plasklachten? Cialis is de oplossing. Cialis bestellen kan je tegenwoordig met online consult, dus je hoeft niet langs de huisdokter te gaan om over je probleem te praten.

Let wel op waar je cialis koopt want niet alle sites zijn hiervoor gelegaliseerd. Goedkoop cialis kopen doe je best op cialisbestellen.be

----------

